# Bus from MX to Laredo & San Antonio



## Guest

Has anyone taken a bus from MX interior to the border, crossed the border and then on to San Antonio? If so, how and how was it?

I want to catch Amtrak in San Antonio but am concerned about exiting a bus in Nuevo Laredo, getting to the border by taxi without any problems (travelling with some luggage) and then across to catch the bus to San Antone.

Don't want to fly, don't want to drive either. Suggestions?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Mexican bus service is excellent and you will be amazed at the level of service and the quality of the equipment; as good or better than anything in Europe and generally much better than in the USA. Many bus lines provide Executivo or Plus service on long trips, such as you describe. Some even have only three seats across, sandwich bars, two rest rooms, etc. Costs are very reasonable and resident seniors with INAPAM cards may even get half price tickets. Travel to the border is frequent and may be booked through various bus companies or travel agents.
Another alternative, would be to take one of the low cost regional airlines to a convenient city, like Monterrey, at a cost similar to the bus fare, and then use the bus to the USA. We once flew Interjet to Monterrey, bus to McAllen, TX, for example; total time was four and a half hours, rather than 15 by overnight bus.


----------



## Guest

Yes it is, RVGRINGO. I am very familiar with MX's buses and good service. I have had nothing but good experiences on bus service in Mexico, the costs are very reasonable, but then again, I have never gone near the border areas.

My concern is passing through Nuevo Laredo, and the 5 or 10 mile stretch between the Nuevo Laredo bus station and the bus station in Laredo, Texas. I don't want to become a statistic or a victim.

Can anyone tell me about this particular piece of my trip, and any suggestions to avoid problems? Is there a casita inside the Nuevo Laredo bus station selling passes for secure taxis outside to go to the border crossing? Are these taxis truly secure, or will I have to worry about my taxista? 

Which crossing should I take a taxi to, in order to walk across the border wheeling my luggage? What is the procedure at the border for a person holding an FM2 - is there an office for Migracion where I need to get my exit stamp? Are there taxis waiting on the US side which can take me to the Laredo bus station?

Has anyone here actually done this, and have any good pointers?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I don't know Laredo, but our experience with the bus from Monterrey to McAllen was simple: The bus paused at the border, we pushed the button and quickly found INM for our stamps (tell the bus driver you need to go to INM, so he will wait for you). Then, the bus continued to the downtown bus station in McAllen, TX.
Check your bus lines for buses going all the way to San Antonio, TX., direct or with a change in Laredo, TX.
Don't be so worried about Nuevo Laredo unless you are going to wander the streets alone at night. It is quite safe to stop there for lunch.


----------



## conklinwh

GringoCArlos said:


> Has anyone taken a bus from MX interior to the border, crossed the border and then on to San Antonio? If so, how and how was it?
> 
> I want to catch Amtrak in San Antonio but am concerned about exiting a bus in Nuevo Laredo, getting to the border by taxi without any problems (travelling with some luggage) and then across to catch the bus to San Antone.
> 
> Don't want to fly, don't want to drive either. Suggestions?


There are buses that go from major Mexican cities to San Antonio.
Best site I've found is the following:
Index of /transportpages/buspages
You might start by clicking from USA. I picked Autobuses Americanos and said San Antonio.
I could then see all the routes which went as far south as Morelia & Mexico City.


----------



## conklinwh

*Correction*



conklinwh said:


> There are buses that go from major Mexican cities to San Antonio.
> Best site I've found is the following:
> Index of /transportpages/buspages
> You might start by clicking from USA. I picked Autobuses Americanos and said San Antonio.
> I could then see all the routes which went as far south as Morelia & Mexico City.


Sorry, not sure why not picking up the website:larpman.com: Larpman's Mexico-Buses in Mexico


----------



## RVGRINGO

Try this:

Autobuses Americanos - Home


----------



## Guest

Thank you all for your suggestions. I checked with my favorite bus line ETN on Tuesday, and they told me they go only to the bus station in Nuevo Laredo, but not to the border or across. I am hoping to stay on the same bus to cross the border and will check with Americanos on Monday. 

It looks like I can take ETN to Monterrey and then change buses to get to San Antonio next March.

Thanks again.


----------



## conklinwh

As I had tried to say, I normally start at Larpman's wesite for transportation in Mexico or to/from the US.
I don't know your starting point but if Morelia/DF or north Autobuses Americanos goes from major cities to San Antonio.
(larpman.com: Larpman's Mexico-Buses from USA)


----------



## Deke

We took Omnibus from GDL to San Antonio in December 2009. Bus stops in Nuevo Laredo and you have to take your own luggage to the customs counter, then re-load them on the same bus that takes you all the way to SA.


----------

